# Mora 3, wer hat ihn? Erfahrungsberichte?



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi an Alle,

ich werde mir nach reiflicher Erklärung wahrscheinlich einen Mora3 besorgen. 
Die Frage ist- wer hat ihn alles? 
Haltet ihr ihn für notwendig? 

Wenn ihr ihn habt, könnt ihr das ein oder andere Bild reinstellen?
Wie ihr ihn angebracht habt? 

Das Problem nämlich ist- ich möchte weiterhin mobil bleiben, weshalb er auf jeden Fall ans Gehäuse kommt.
Und da brauche ich halt ein paar Bilder um zu sehen wie die Optik ist.


----------



## PitBull (18. Oktober 2010)

Am Gehäuse bringt er fast ur Nachteile, da er gefüllt gute 7-8 KG wiegt und das Gehäuse erstens kaum zu tragen und 2. sehr seitenlästig ist.

Ich habe Ihn mit den Standfüßen Seperat stehen, bringt ca. 2-3° bessere Temperaturen & durch Schnellkupplungen bekomme ich das System leichter transportiert


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

Okay, wie funktioniert das mit den Schnellkupplungen?
Bekomme ich da den Radi ohne Probleme ab und wieder dran, ohne Wasser nachfüllen zu müssen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das ist kein Problem, das Wasser geht nur Tröpfchenweise verloren, also nichts bedeutendes  Mache ich selber mit einem Nova 1080 und habe keinerlei Probleme, auch mit den 7€ CPC Kupplungen nicht


----------



## empty (18. Oktober 2010)

Also über die Notwendigkeit, lässt sich streiten. Ich für mein Teil schätze ihn sehr und kann ihn auch in der Jahreszeit passiv betreiben.

C2Q6550 und GTX 275 (beide ohne OC) von daher  super Ding.

Bezüglich Mobilität kann ich dir nur anraten ihn mit Schnellkupplungen und Standfüssen zu betreiben. Ich war erst gerade an einer LAN damit und alleine der Transport im Auto geht x-mal besser wenn du ihn Getrennt transportieren kannst. Ich bezweifle das es bessere Temperaturen gibt, aber die Lautstärke dürfte sich verbessern. Ist er dir immer noch zu laut, einfach nochmal etwas weiter weg stellen.


Sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz nebenbei, wenn du so ein grosses Gehäuse wie ich hast sieht doch ein MoRa3 angeschraubt etwas mickrig aus.

Edith: 


Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist kein Problem, das Wasser geht nur Tröpfchenweise verloren, also nichts bedeutendes  Mache ich selber mit einem Nova 1080 und habe keinerlei Probleme, auch mit den 7€ CPC Kupplungen nicht



Es gibt auch Kupplungen von Koolance die VL3N (lasst mich lügen wie die richtig heissen, ihr wisst welche ich meine) die ich auch besitze (Mann sieht sie glaube ich auf dem Bild) die komplett Lekagefrei sind.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass die Koolance einiges mehr kosten, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen 

Edit: Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass die Koolance-Kupplungen weniger restriktiv sind als meine CPC-Kupplungen, die mehr so der P/L-Tipp sind


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann werd ich wohl die von Koolance nehmen, gibt es die bei aquatuning.de, finde gerade keine.

@empty
Inwiefern laut?
Bei der Kühlleistung dürften die Lüfter doch höchstens ab und zu anspringen, dann auch eher im unteren Umdrehungsbereich, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Oktober 2010)

-> Koolance Schnellkuppplungen: Klick


----------



## empty (18. Oktober 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fc0d1386eff2cd7973fe2370f950d5cb

laut, weil wenn du schlechte Lüfter hast die laut sind  dann kannst du ihn einfach wegstellen 

Hab sogar ein Bild gesehen wo einer den MoRa im Gang aufgehängt und die Schläuche durch die Wand geführt.

Edith: Damm Vjoe war wieder schneller


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> laut, weil wenn du schlechte Lüfter hast die laut sind  dann kannst du ihn einfach wegstellen


Der wird auf jeden Fall genau neben das Gehäuse gestellt, das wiederum steht genau neben mir.
Ich werd irgendwelche Noiseblocker nehmen ^^



> -> Koolance Schnellkuppplungen: Klick


Hab sie jetztauch gefunden 
Welche muss ich denn dann in welcher Anzahl nehmen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Du musst von jedem Teil 2 nehmen  Noch ein Tipp, da ja bald Winter ist, mein Radiator steht als Fußwärmer unterm Tisch  kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> mein Radiator steht als Fußwärmer unterm Tisch  kann ich nur empfehlen


Soviel zum Thema Bodenheizung 



> Du musst von jedem Teil 2 nehmen


Ja, aber was für welche?
Gibt doch die verschiedensten Ausführungen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Immer 2 Teile vom Stecker V3LN (oder so) und dann noch 2 Buchsen V3LN (oder so)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

Eins von beiden gibts nicht als -N, sondern ist bei beiden Varianten identisch.


----------



## empty (18. Oktober 2010)

Socken tun das auch  (also das mit der Heizung)

2mal Männlein-Teil und 2mal Frauchenteil und nachher schön rein.... nagut lassen wir das  und in der VL3N-Version


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja oder so, habe mich mit den Koolance-Kupplungen noch nie sooo dolle beschäftigt, da sie mein Budget als Schüler ein "wenig" übersteigen, leider 

@empty Als kleiner Freak stellt man seine Heizung aus und lässt den ganzen Tag Prime95 laufen, damit die Füße warm bleiben


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> Immer 2 Teile vom Stecker V3LN (oder so) und dann noch 2 Buchsen V3LN (oder so)





> Eins von beiden gibts nicht als -N, sondern ist bei beiden Varianten identisch.


Okay 

Öhm, kann mir jemand die benötigten Teile für einen P*rimochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10*  in einen Warenkorb schmeißen? 
Ich steh gerade etwas auf der Leitung 



> 2mal Männlein-Teil und 2mal Frauchenteil und nachher schön rein.... nagut lassen wir das  und in der VL3N-Version


Hm,..., das hab ich sofort verstanden


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Da kannst du eig alles nehmen, was entweder eine 10mm Tülle ist oder ein Schraubanschluss für 16/10, wobei du dann aufpassen musst ob 2 Anschlüsse davon noch nebeneinander auf den Kühler passen


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

Also zwei von den Männchen und zwei Weibchen.
Wärs nicht schöner mehr Weibchen zu nehmen? 




> da sie mein Budget als Schüler ein "wenig" übersteigen, leider


Jaah, ich bin auch Schüler.
Aber ich denk mir immer- wenn schon denn schon.
Erste WaKü- Mora3, Koolance, über 500€...
Teueres Hobby, vor allem wenn man so ist wie ich ^^


----------



## Marquis (18. Oktober 2010)

So wäre es am einfachsten:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e23b7ecfa1685b58941abc2ba96c3d6d

Gibt bei Aquatuning z.Zt. leider keine mögliche Variante die Vorrätig ist.

Ansonsten, jeweils 2 von diesen beiden:

Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (3/8" ID - 5/8" OD) Stecker VL3N-M10-16S - A-C-Shop

Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (3/8" ID - 5/8" OD) Kupplung VL3N-F10-16S - A-C-Shop

PS: Hol dir den 180mm Lüfter Mo-Ra 3, dann sparst du Geld bei den Lüftern und lauter ist der auch nicht.


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (3/8" ID - 5/8" OD) Stecker VL3N-M10-16S - A-C-Shop
> 
> Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (3/8" ID - 5/8" OD) Kupplung VL3N-F10-16S - A-C-Shop



Okay, ist gebongt! Dann werden es die zwei.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Gute Wahl


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> PS: Hol dir den 180mm Lüfter Mo-Ra 3, dann sparst du Geld bei den Lüftern und lauter ist der auch nicht.



Gut, ich glaube es wird ein 4x180er.

Gibt es hier irgendwo einen MoraThread?
Bin erstaunt wie wenige man doch sieht ^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Glaube nicht, aber erstell doch einen


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

Würde ich ja, wird aber wenig Zulauf bekommen.
Was solls ^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

ach was, es gibt mehr Leute mit einem Mora als man denkt, ne Idee wäre zB nen Sammelthread für alle 1080er Radis


----------



## Genzemann (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du noch mehr sparen willst, dann kannst du dir auch den Phobya Nova mit der 180er Blende holen. Damit kannst du auch 4 180er Lüfter auf den 1080er packen und zahlst etwa 20 bis 30 Euro weniger. Allerdings bleibt der Mora trotzdem besser und sieht dazu noch um Längen geiler aus


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Jo, der Mora hat einfach eine viieell bessere Verabeitung


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

@Genzemann
Ganz meine Meinung 

@Ampeldruecker
Jetzt existiert einer ^^


----------



## Genzemann (18. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen, ob du den Mora in schwarz in der standard Variante oder in schwarz bzw weiß in der Pro Variante nimmst 
Wie schaut denn nun dein aktueller Warenkorb aus?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Oktober 2010)

hmmm, irgendwie zahlt sich der aufpreis für die pro variante nicht aus, nur wegen dem kleinen metallstreifen mehr zahlen? da mach ich mir aus ner schichtholzplatte nen ständer und mach die ausschnitte so, dass ich auch vorne und hinten lüfter montieren kann ansonsten musst ja ohnehin nochmal geld für die standfüßchen hinblättern, egal ob pro oder nicht


----------



## Skillar (18. Oktober 2010)

> Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen, ob du den Mora in schwarz in der standard Variante oder in schwarz bzw weiß in der Pro Variante nimmst
> Wie schaut denn nun dein aktueller Warenkorb aus?


Mein aktueller Warenkorb sieht so aus.

@VVeisserRabe
Ja, aber das ist nicht so hochwertig.
Und dafür reichen meine handwerklichen Fertigkeiten nicht aus. ^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Also der Warenkorb ist von mir abgesehnet falls du das wissen wolltest


----------



## Genzemann (18. Oktober 2010)

Jau das sieht doch super aus soweit. Allerdings wirst du mehr Innocatec Protect brauchen - 1 Liter könnte knapp werden. Und der Magicool AGB soll schnell rissig werden. Da solltest du eher zum Phobya greifen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja der Phobya  ist sehr gut  habe ich selber und kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist das der hier? Ist der groß genug?


> Also der Warenkorb ist von mir abgesehnet falls du das wissen wolltest


Danke 
Also nichts mehr zu ändern?


> Jau das sieht doch super aus soweit. Allerdings wirst du mehr Innocatec Protect brauchen - 1 Liter könnte knapp werden. Und der Magicool AGB soll schnell rissig werden. Da solltest du eher zum Phobya greifen.


Schon geschehen ^^


----------



## Ampeldruecker (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe den 150er und der reicht  Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ich habe den 150er und der reicht  Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden



Okay 
Wollte eigentlich einen FrozenQ haben, aber 100 Öcken nur für einen AGP, neee ^^


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2010)

Du brauchst noch Pumpenadapter und 16/10 Schraubis passen nur auf die HF Version des Kryos.


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Genzemann schrieb:


> Jau das sieht doch super aus soweit. Allerdings wirst du mehr Innocatec Protect brauchen - 1 Liter könnte knapp werden. Und der Magicool AGB soll schnell rissig werden. Da solltest du eher zum Phobya greifen.



Naa in dem MoRa passen ca. 0.7l kommt auf den Rest des Systems drauf an.

Mal was ganz anderes. Wie hast du vor die Lüfter zu steuern? Hast du eine Lüftersteuerung oder willst du die von der Aquastream nutzen? Ohne Poweramp wirst du das nicht hinkriegen, da die Lüfterausgangsspannung von der Aquastream nicht für 4x180er reicht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit spannungsadapter kann er die lüfter doch auch permanent mit 5 oder 7 volt laufen lassen, is ja eh schon sehr leise und die kühlleistung sollte noch immer gut sein


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann man muss man aber nicht


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Mal was ganz anderes. Wie hast du vor die Lüfter zu steuern? Hast du eine Lüftersteuerung oder willst du die von der Aquastream nutzen? Ohne Poweramp wirst du das nicht hinkriegen, da die Lüfterausgangsspannung von der Aquastream nicht für 4x180er reicht.



Hmnja, ich habe eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman.
Jedoch wäre es genial, wenn sich die Lüfter ab einer bestimmten Temperatur selbstständig einschalten und leise drehen, wenns zu warm wird halt noch schneller.
Was für eine Steuerung brauche ich da?
Am Besten mit Display.



> Mit spannungsadapter kann er die lüfter doch auch permanent mit 5 oder 7 volt laufen lassen, is ja eh schon sehr leise und die kühlleistung sollte noch immer gut sein


Ich möchte die Lüfter auf jeden Fall volle Pulle laufen lassen können. 
Auch wenn ichs nicht brauchen werde


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Skillar schrieb:


> Hmnja, ich habe eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman.
> Jedoch wäre es genial, wenn sich die Lüfter ab einer bestimmten Temperatur selbstständig einschalten und leise drehen, wenns zu warm wird halt noch schneller.
> Was für eine Steuerung brauche ich da?
> Am Besten mit Display.



Das dürfte entweder der Aquero sein (mag ich nicht und sehe seinen Nutzen auch nicht ein) 

Oder direkt über die Pumpe, sprich Aquastream XT Deluxe mit einem Poweramp. Dann kannst du direkt über das USB-Kabel unter Windows in einem schmuken grafischen Overlay alle Einstellungen und stufenweise geregelte Lüftergeschwindigkeiten einstellen.

Die zweite Option ist die, meiner Wahl. Darum habe ich sie auch bei mir eingebaut. Ich hab zugegebener Massen Probleme mit dem Lüfterausgang meiner Aquastream aber nach Shoggy (kennt man sicher vom Sandwich) liegt das an meinem Netzteil, bzw die Anfangspannung des Molex.


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Oder direkt über die Pumpe, sprich Aquastream XT Deluxe mit einem Poweramp. Dann kannst du direkt über das USB-Kabel unter Windows in einem schmuken grafischen Overlay alle Einstellungen und stufenweise geregelte Lüftergeschwindigkeiten einstellen.


Hört sich sehr gut an, ein schönes grafisches Overlay ist immer super! 
Kann ich an die Pumpe noch ein schmukes Display hängen, dass ich die Temperaturen immer im Überblick habe?


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja meiner hat ca. 1920x1600 ??

Und warum um Himmelswillen, will man 24/7 die Temperatur wissen? Man ist am PC um andere Dinge zu machen, zB EMail zu lesen da will man keine Fan-Geschw sehen!


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Und warum um Himmelswillen, will man 24/7 die Temperatur wissen? Man ist am PC um andere Dinge zu machen, zB EMail zu lesen da will man keine Fan-Geschw sehen!


Bsp.weiße wenn ich zocke. Einfach beruhigend wenn ich sofort sehen kann- okay, die Temps sind in Ordnung, könnte sogar noch weiter runter mit den Lüftern.
Oder- die Lüfter laufen auf xxxrpm, die können noch weiter runter.
Wenn ich einen Benchmark durchlaufen lasse, ist doch richtig fein, wenn man auf Anhieb die Temperaturen sehen kann.


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

ja dann macht man Alt+Tab und hat das Fenster der Pumpe offen. Du wirst sowieso deine Lüftersteuerung auf das Maximum der Leistung trimmen alles andere macht kein Sinn und wenn du beim Gamen noch zeit hast runter auf den PC zu schauen machst du etwas falsch.


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Du wirst sowieso deine Lüftersteuerung auf das Maximum der Leistung trimmen alles andere macht kein Sinn


Warum? 
Mit einem Mora3 werd ich doch genug Power haben nicht alles auf Maximum laufen zu lassen, oder?


> wenn du beim Gamen noch zeit hast runter auf den PC zu schauen machst du etwas falsch


Ich game ja nicht nur EgoShooter à la BC2, sondern auch alles TotalWar Games, Strategie aller Art, usw.. ^^


> ja dann macht man Alt+Tab und hat das Fenster der Pumpe offen


Der PC steht immer direkt neben mir, ist doch einfacher 60cm nach links auf den Display zu schauen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Oktober 2010)

kommt auf das spiel drauf an, in drakensang hätte er jede menge zeit 

wie wärs dann mit der nzxt sentry lxe?


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> wie wärs dann mit der nzxt sentry lxe?



Was ich eigentlich brauche ist ein kleines Display dem ich wenn möglich die Temperaturen der GPU/CPU und des Wassers entnehmen kann.


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

Besser er würde jemand bezahlen der ein G15 oder G510 oder G19 Plugin für die Aquasuite produziert  ich wäre auch bereit was an die Entwicklung (finanziell) beizutragen.


----------



## Marquis (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit der Aquastream Ultra könntest du Alarmwerte angeben.
Ich hab zwar auch das Aquaero mit Display, aber das ist in meinen Augen das überflüssigste an dem ganzen Gerät, ob ich nun 30 oder 35°C Wassertemperatur hab und 50 oder 60l Durchfluss ist mir Wayne. 
Ich brauch das Wissen nicht, da das Aquaero (oder auch die Aquastream) die Temperaturen über die Lüftergeschwindigkeit selbst regelt.


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

> Besser er würde jemand bezahlen der ein G15 oder G510 oder G19 Plugin für die Aquasuite produziert  ich wäre auch bereit was an die Entwicklung (finanziell) beizutragen.


Jaah, da müsste man mal gucken. Hast Du auch eine?
Dann würde die Tastatur wenigstens mal einen Sinn bekommen 


> Mit der Aquastream Ultra könntest du Alarmwerte angeben.


Wenn die Pumpe mehrere Werte speichern kann, dass bei verschiedenen Temperaturen verschiedene Drehzahlen laufen,- würde ich den Bildschirm doch auf die G19 verlagern ^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Oktober 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Besser er würde jemand bezahlen der ein G15 oder G510 oder G19 Plugin für die Aquasuite produziert  ich wäre auch bereit was an die Entwicklung (finanziell) beizutragen.



Für die G15 Lässt es sich realisieren mit dem LCD Studio und dem Plug-in Aquareader. Da muss halt die ganze Zeit die Aquasutie mit laufen.
Für die G19 gibts leider noch nix. 
Was halt cool wäre wenn man das Aquaero Gadget auf die G19 übertragen könnte oder die ganze Sache in Aida64 integrieren, mit nem Plug-In.


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

Was auf der G15 geht, funzt auch auf der G19.
So meine Erfahrung 
Werd mir morgen mal das Plugin anschauen. ^^


----------



## Homuncoolus (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Mo-Ra 3 von der Lautstärke ist (und mit welchen Lüftern). Und.. hat hier jemand zufällig das Ding mit 8x180mm bestückt? ^^ Oder wäre das zuviel des Guten?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (20. Oktober 2010)

Also die Lautstärke hängt schonmal von den verwendeten Lüftern ab und nicht vom Radiator. Wenn du kein Super-Mega-Highend System hast würde ich nicht 4 Lüfter mehr nehmen für ein paar Grad weniger.


----------



## Marquis (20. Oktober 2010)

Skillar schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe mehrere Werte speichern kann, dass bei verschiedenen Temperaturen verschiedene Drehzahlen laufen,- würde ich den Bildschirm doch auf die G19 verlagern ^^


 
Das brauchst du gar nicht, die kann so eingestellt werden, dass sie konsequent die Lüftergeschwindgkeit an die Wassertemperatur anpasst (eigentlich auch der Normalfall, bei der Aquastream und dem Aquaero ).
Desweiteren gibt es natürlich auch eine Anlaufschwelle (passiver Betrieb bis zu einer bestimmten Zieltemperatur) etc., der gesamte Funktionsumfang der Pumpe würde diesen Thread sprengen.


----------



## Skillar (20. Oktober 2010)

> der gesamte Funktionsumfang der Pumpe würde diesen Thread sprengen.


Okay, wenn die Ultra wircklich so viele Funktionen hat ist eigentlich alles geklärt.
Auf die G19 würd ich das irgendwie bekommen, wäre dann aber eher unwichtig.
Sobald ich die Zsm.stellung  hab schau ich mal was die alles kann ^^

*EDIT: Fast 3 Jahre her, lange Zeit. Habe übrigens nie ein solches System gebaut, hatte Privat anderes zu tun und mich letztlich eines Besseren besinnt.
(1 weiterer Thread ohne offenes Ende)*


----------

